# Just getting started



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello forum. Seven years ago I found a large Lionel O collection, minus a Locomotive, transformer and track. Everything was in the original boxes with instruction sheets where applicable. May list everything soon but there are over 20 passenger/freight/operating cars altogether along with a trestle set, rotating beacon and 2 pair of old O switches with worthless wiring.

This spring I decided I would finally start taking advantage of my find. I hit up a hobby shop today and walked out with a new train set. It's already clear that I need a more powerful locomotive for my older cars, as well as more track to enjoy my many various cars and their abilities. The Strasburg(from the new set), as well as it does with its own cars, just can't handle the heft of the old cars.

Now I can't wait to hit up the hobby shop to pick up all the things I should've known to get the first time. Can't wait to share my layout with everyone. 

Happy days, everyone.

Taxman


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> Hello forum. Seven years ago I found a large Lionel O collection, minus a Locomotive, transformer and track. Everything was in the original boxes with instruction sheets where applicable. May list everything soon but there are over 20 passenger/freight/operating cars altogether along with a trestle set, rotating beacon and 2 pair of old O switches with worthless wiring.
> 
> This spring I decided I would finally start taking advantage of my find. I hit up a hobby shop today and walked out with a new train set. It's already clear that I need a more powerful locomotive for my older cars, as well as more track to enjoy my many various cars and their abilities. The Strasburg(from the new set), as well as it does with its own cars, just can't handle the heft of the old cars.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site.
Post away include pictures.:thumbsup:

Don't be in too much of a hurry to buy, take your time look for deals as it can get expensive.
E bay has a lot of trains if you know what your looking for, if you don't learn first before bidding.
A lot of your old stuff might need a good cleaning to make them roll easier.
Clean the wheels, roller power pickups and add a drop of light oil to the axles. You should see a difference.
Some of the old trains engines weren't made to pull a lot a ton cars. 

If you need to know ask away.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,welcome to the forum,can't wait to see the pics,Love that old lionel.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like a nice find! Those postwar cars do require a engine with a hefty pulling power. These new ones barely handle them especially train set engines! I would look out for train shows and especially the TCA meets!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I suggest you use 5W-20 motor oil to lube everything. A drop or two on each of the wheels will make the old cars roll much easier. I recommend that you NOT use grease, light machine oil, 3 in 1 oil, Lionel Lube, etc., as they will dry out and get gummy. I have a 2025 loco that was in a box for 45 years. It was lubed with Valvoline 20W-40 when I put it away. When I took it out of the box, it was ready to run without any cleaning. I did lube it again.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Taxman,

Welcome to our little mad-house  

Sounds like a great find. Seconding the 5-20/30 oil for lubing the cars with. You can look around on e-bay for some older post-war engines. Can find some good deals there.

Carl


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

There are some good train shows in Springfield and Dayton. TCA had the last one in Cincy today. 

It was a good one for someone starting out. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and the tips. Would have thought using 5W-20 on the wheels would cause traction problems. Today I plan on unpacking and cleaning the rest of the collection. I'll get some pics up later today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the tips. Would have thought using 5W-20 on the wheels would cause traction problems. Today I plan on unpacking and cleaning the rest of the collection. I'll get some pics up later today.



Not on the wheels, on the AXLES.

Just a drop (light oil) in the hole on the wheel where it turns on the axle.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gotcha Big Ed. As I said I thought that would be troublesome to say the least. I planned on cleaning the wheels with rubbing alcohol. Is this preferable?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, 99% Isopropyl Alcohol is what I use for a cleaning solvent. "Rubbing" alcohol contains oils and a lot more water content that you don't want on your trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> Gotcha Big Ed. As I said I thought that would be troublesome to say the least. I planned on cleaning the wheels with rubbing alcohol. Is this preferable?



That won't hurt, I use my Dremal tool with a stainless wheel.

If they are really dirty use goo gone to clean them, then wipe them down with the alcohol. ( Isopropanol 99%)

Yes, you don't want the wheels oily. 
The pickup rollers too clean them good, and a drop of oil just where it turns. Wipe the rollers clean with alcohol as you don't want any oil on them.

DON'T OVER OIL ANYTHING A LITTLE GOES A LONG WAY.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use my Dremel tool with a ScotchBrite wheel on the locomotive wheels for cleaning, does a great job. If they're powered, I set the locomotive in a cradle upside down and power it to get the wheels moving. I cut the ScotchBrite into small squares and mount them on a mandrel. They round out pretty quickly, and they do a great job on a lot of stuff.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

I've got 91% Isopropyl. You're not gonna make me run to the store for another 8% are ya?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> I've got 91% Isopropyl. You're not gonna make me run to the store for another 8% are ya?


I use ethanol...grain alcohol.:thumbsup:

I haul chemicals, 91% will work but 99% will clean better. In 91% Isopropanol the other 8% ( edit, actually the extra 9 %) is water. So it is diluted more.

Diluting the alcohol with water allows for hydrogen bonding of the water molecules, reducing some volatility and along with it the likelihood of a static spark igniting alcohol fumes.
​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We love flames, that's why I use the 99% stuff! 

91% will work fine, no worries.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

*A few pics*

From the time I found these 7 years ago, the US Army Switcher was my favorite.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think you need to get a pair of postwar Lionel F3 diesels to pull those cars  Especially the streamlined passenger cars, but they'll look good with freight too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Taxman7735 said:


> From the time I found these 7 years ago, the US Army Switcher was my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 17637


I like the little motorized units, but they're growlers, very noisy.  You can quiet them down a bit with lubrication and adjusting the motor armature free-play, but they still are pretty noisy. They solve the problem of sound, you have motor sounds!


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually I was back out in the summer kitchen looking for those today. I found the complete set they were from online and have to think my wife's uncle would've bought the whole set together. When I found the lot, there was no track, no engines and no transformer. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

An old Steam Loco would look good with those passenger cars.:thumbsup:

Nice collection.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> Actually I was back out in the summer kitchen looking for those today. I found the complete set they were from online and have to think my wife's uncle would've bought the whole set together. When I found the lot, there was no track, no engines and no transformer. Doesn't make sense.



Summer kitchen?

Barbecue?

I like that passenger car set, do you have them all?


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

A summer kitchen, or a smokehouse, is a separate structure from the main house. Ours is two stories, roughly 30 by 15. It's main use was curing meats and warm weather cooking so as to not overheat the house on hot days. When we moved in 11 years ago, the upstairs was packed with old stuff. Found my Lionel set in a nailed crate in the far back corner underneath old attic fan motors. Needless to say now that I've figured out what locomotives are missing, I've been back up there searching for the remnants. 

I've got all four of the passenger cars from that set(2531-2534), including the Santa Fe B unit which makes the absence of the Santa Fe F3's even more puzzling.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> A summer kitchen, or a smokehouse, is a separate structure from the main house. Ours is two stories, roughly 30 by 15. It's main use was curing meats and warm weather cooking so as to not overheat the house on hot days. When we moved in 11 years ago, the upstairs was packed with old stuff. Found my Lionel set in a nailed crate in the far back corner underneath old attic fan motors. Needless to say now that I've figured out what locomotives are missing, I've been back up there searching for the remnants.
> 
> I've got all four of the passenger cars from that set(2531-2534), including the Santa Fe B unit which makes the absence of the Santa Fe F3's even more puzzling.



WOW, that is an outdoor kitchen!:thumbsup:

And smoked trains to boot.

I would be emptying the second story looking for the engines. 

Do you know who owned them? Maybe they were being repaired somewhere and the owner went to the big train ride in the sky and the shop still have them?
Whoever it was he had a nice collection going.:thumbsup:

Edit, I see you do know, it was an uncle.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Baby steps*

Still trying to move stuff(big yard sale coming) around enough to put in my table for my layout but until then I'm still toying with things. Nearly done cleaning and lubing the cars, except for some rust issues I need to deal with. This morning I cleaned the motor of my gang car, which barely ran on the first attempt out of the box. After cleaning, that little bad boy ran so fast I accidentally derailed him. Luckily he simply ran himself into a rubbermaid tub at the edge of my table. Had no idea he'd run so fast.

Now I'll turn my attention to my U.S. Army Switcher.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Taxman7735 said:


> Still trying to move stuff(big yard sale coming) around enough to put in my table for my layout but until then I'm still toying with things. Nearly done cleaning and lubing the cars, except for some rust issues I need to deal with. This morning I cleaned the motor of my gang car, which barely ran on the first attempt out of the box. After cleaning, that little bad boy ran so fast I accidentally derailed him. Luckily he simply ran himself into a rubbermaid tub at the edge of my table. Had no idea he'd run so fast.
> 
> Now I'll turn my attention to my U.S. Army Switcher.


sounds like you are having some good fun,good luck on the hunt for your "A units"..................Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like you're making real progress. It's amazing what a little cleaning and lube will do for some of these things.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> Still trying to move stuff(big yard sale coming) around enough to put in my table for my layout but until then I'm still toying with things. Nearly done cleaning and lubing the cars, except for some rust issues I need to deal with. This morning I cleaned the motor of my gang car, which barely ran on the first attempt out of the box. After cleaning, that little bad boy ran so fast I accidentally derailed him. Luckily he simply ran himself into a rubbermaid tub at the edge of my table. Had no idea he'd run so fast.
> 
> Now I'll turn my attention to my U.S. Army Switcher.


Are the trains going on the yard sale table?


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

big ed said:


> Are the trains going on the yard sale table?




Heck no, excess seasonal decorations, my wife's and mine "single era" stuff, etc. This is way too much fun to quit now. I've got locomotives coming!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They all look in great condition. If you have ever seen any of mine.....

The Army switcher is a nice rig, it just doesn't go fast. From your pictures I doubt you will have much trouble with them. Keep the shells off after the lube and clean for the track test. After applying power a second or so at a time the eunit should cycle and a little longer you should see wheel movement. Be aware of any smoke or intense heat. It will be you first sign of a nasty short. Just don't leave it on the track with power if it has no response. 

After a long time in storage the e unit drum is always a suspected problem. The can break and cause a good short. They should rotate when you apply intermittant power.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Taxman7735 said:


> Actually I was back out in the summer kitchen looking for those today. I found the complete set they were from online and have to think my wife's uncle would've bought the whole set together. When I found the lot, there was no track, no engines and no transformer. Doesn't make sense.


Summer kitchen. Wow, that brings back some memories. My great grandfather had a summer kitchen. It was connected to the back porch of his house. I don't recall a whole lot about it, as he died a few years after I was born and the house was soon torn down. Seems like the well pump was also in there too.
I doubt if he had any trains stashed in his summer kitchen though. If he did, I'm sure I'd know about them! 
Looks like you have some nice ones.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Handyandy said:


> Summer kitchen. Wow, that brings back some memories. My great grandfather had a summer kitchen. It was connected to the back porch of his house. I don't recall a whole lot about it, as he died a few years after I was born and the house was soon torn down. Seems like the well pump was also in there too.
> I doubt if he had any trains stashed in his summer kitchen though. If he did, I'm sure I'd know about them!
> Looks like you have some nice ones.


Love our summer kitchen. Looks like it caught fire quite some time ago and has some settling cracks in the brickwork but all in all it's in excellent condition. If my wife ever kicked me out, I'd just move in there. 

T-Man, thanks for the tip. Too bad I saw it after working on my 671W tender. Got it to whistle a little but as it whirred like an old vacuum cleaner nearly as loud as the whistle, I realised I shouldn't have put the shell back on so quickly.

Overall, I can't say thanks enough to everyone for their input. This is easily the most enjoyable hobby I've undertaken in my 37 years. Your knowledgable assistance and kind words have made it much more so. Now if only my ebay loco's would get here already, I'd be ecstatic!


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Fun and productive day*

Finally got some diesels to play with today. Still have some steamers coming as well along with track, track and more track.

First I got my 2343 Santa Fe F-3's to go along with my B unit and passenger set. Pretty much what I expected except the horn's a no go, but I think that it's just a wiring issue. A few other issues with them but they'll do just fine for now.

Also picked up a 218 Santa Fe AA pair that'll do nicely for some small set work. Cute little guys in fair condition.

Got the most mileage though out of my new to me 2032 Erie Alco AA's. Got to work on those first since they seemed to be closer to running ready and right now I'm all about instant gratification. Got them cleaned up and boy do they like to run. Fast and strong and overall in great condition. Even got replacement decals for the noses. May have a slight problem with a loose worm gear down the road but it ran quite well. Funny sounding horn; my dogs started going crazy thinking there was a duck loose in the house.

Finally got to run a real train this evening with them. Hooked up my old 2460, 3459, 3456, 3520, 3484 and 6357 and it did the job and then some. Even filled the coal cars with the artificial coal until the hopper started leaking ore all over the place.










































About to go back up and get to work on the 2343's. I'm a little intimidated by the motors but I've got some service doc's to help out. I'll get more pics up soon.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Very Nice Find! Your lucky to be able to find a Postwar collection with their original boxes/papers. Here in CA, nothing like this shows up at yard/estate sales.

Don't be intimidated by the motors. Postwar engines are very easy to maintenance and if done right they will last a long time.

- PW


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> Very Nice Find! Your lucky to be able to find a Postwar collection with their original boxes/papers. Here in CA, nothing like this shows up at yard/estate sales.
> 
> Don't be intimidated by the motors. Postwar engines are very easy to maintenance and if done right they will last a long time.
> 
> - PW


After opening up the 2343, it didn't take too long to get a handle on things. Just have a problem with the couplers on the Dummy A unit. Broken shield and missing coupler and it doesn't look like the truck from the Olsen library.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Taxman7735 said:


> After opening up the 2343, it didn't take too long to get a handle on things. Just have a problem with the couplers on the Dummy A unit. Broken shield and missing coupler and it doesn't look like the truck from the Olsen library.


If I was home, I could get you good quality pictures of probably what you need. Hopefully one of the members could provide you a picture. If no does, I could deliver a picture in two weeks.

- PW


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I can suggest is to go back to the library and find the one that matches.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe I was looking at a different F-3 build than the 2343. I've been in too much of a hurry the past few days. I'll find the right tech pages and find the parts. Was hoping to get my bench done this weekend but it didn't happen. It's garden time!


----------

